# Double teats - cull trait?



## Everfree

One of my younger does has a teat with an extra orifice (it protrudes off the side of one teat, slightly. Should this be considered a genetic culling trait, or is this a spontaneous occurrence? 

The vet has offered to band it if it interferes with nursing. Luckily, she'll be one of my later fresheners, so I'll have plenty of milk on hand if I have to bottle feed her kids. I'm just curious about the genetic consequences. 

onder:


----------



## StaceyRosado

yes its a DQ in the show ring and does or buck with extra teats/orifices should not be bred or registered


----------



## kccjer

Everfree....you just can't get a break on these genetic issues, can you?


----------



## Everfree

kccjer said:


> Everfree....you just can't get a break on these genetic issues, can you?


But what better way to learn about them than with first hand experience!

:book:


----------



## Mikesell04

One if my girls has the same thing.. She is pregnant now and I'm wandering it the babies will be able to latch on the that teat??


----------



## chelsboers

Here is a teat structure chart: http://www.abga.org/teat-structure.php
Which number do you think it is? Teat structure is definitely genetic but if you are only selling for meat then it shouldn't matter. As far as nursing if it has an orifice than the kid will be able to get milk out of it


----------



## Everfree

Mine is #11.


----------



## nancy d

Definetely a DQ.
As for passing it on, I have an old Boer with double orifices. Kids have never had a problem nursing & I have yet to see the trait passed down in eight yrs.
You can see a pic in "Boer Goat Teat Structure".

Like other faults you are not necessarily going to see it with every breeding or even way down the line.
For instance vertically folded ear. I get one or two kids every few years from completely different families.
Those kids are not kept for breeding.
Do I cull the doe? No way. 
Now, if she or the sire were producing faults on a regular basis that would be different.


----------



## Everfree

nancy d said:


> Definetely a DQ.
> As for passing it on, I have an old Boer with double orifices. Kids have never had a problem nursing & I have yet to see the trait passed down in eight yrs.
> You can see a pic in "Boer Goat Teat Structure".
> 
> Like other faults you are not necessarily going to see it with every breeding or even way down the line.
> For instance vertically folded ear. I get one or two kids every few years from completely different families.
> Those kids are not kept for breeding.
> Do I cull the doe? No way.
> Now, if she or the sire were producing faults on a regular basis that would be different.


That is a very logical way to make culling decisions. Thank you.


----------



## nancy d

You are welcome!


----------



## IvyMayPygmyGoats

Two teats is fine.. I had this issue with my pygmy girl, she has an extra teat on each teat, fully formed. I was informed that whilst she has a fault and cannot be shown, i can breed her just fine, the kids don't bother.. But i haven't tried her. She always has sticky teats though..


----------



## KW Farms

That would be a DQ like others have said. The goat is ineligible for registration as well. Teat flaws are something that should be culled for. They are genetic. If you're breeding strictly non registered goats for meat and the kids can nurse just fine then there really isn't an issue I guess, otherwise, that is something you don't want to continue breeding.


----------



## toth boer goats

Everfree said:


> One of my younger does has a teat with an extra orifice (it protrudes off the side of one teat, slightly. Should this be considered a genetic culling trait, or is this a spontaneous occurrence?
> The vet has offered to band it if it interferes with nursing. Luckily, she'll be one of my later fresheners, so I'll have plenty of milk on hand if I have to bottle feed her kids. I'm just curious about the genetic consequences.
> 
> onder:


I agree, it is a cull. The split teat like that(AKA) Fish teat, isn't good, if it looks like #11 on the chart.

I do have to warn you, I highly disagree with what your vet wants to do. When the Doe freshens after that is done, it will balloon badly and be way worse than what you started with. Do not let him do that.


----------



## StaceyRosado

yes the kids can still nurse 

Years ago I had a doe who was given to me and I just bred for pets - unregistered. The doe had two orifices one teat and the kids favored that side even though it was bigger then the other - I think they like the extra fast flow


----------



## Everfree

toth boer goats said:


> I agree, it is a cull. The split teat like that(AKA) Fish teat, isn't good, if it looks like #11 on the chart.
> 
> I do have to warn you, I highly disagree with what your vet wants to do. When the Doe freshens after that is done, it will balloon badly and be way worse than what you started with. Do not let him do that.


Thank you for the warning.


----------



## toth boer goats

You bet.


----------



## Mikesell04

StaceyRosado said:


> yes the kids can still nurse
> 
> Years ago I had a doe who was given to me and I just bred for pets - unregistered. The doe had two orifices one teat and the kids favored that side even though it was bigger then the other - I think they like the extra fast flow


Good to know, mine has a teat grown right off her normal teat.. About the same size..


----------



## goatygirl

Yeah she should be culled


----------



## Tenacross

KW Farms said:


> The goat is ineligible for registration as well. .


This is not true in Boer goats.


----------



## StaceyRosado

If it's a DQ how can they be registered with a DQing fault?


----------



## nancy d

Registrations are always happy to take your money.
When I registered my girl with double orifices she was only a few months old & at the time I did not know she had them.
If there is a DQ the judge will see it.


----------



## goatygirl

nancy d said:


> Registrations are always happy to take your money.
> When I registered my girl with double orifices she was only a few months old & at the time I did not know she had them.
> If there is a DQ the judge will see it.


Yes unfortunately it is not a desired trait as the goat might have a hard time lactating or future generations might have problems. One of the teats could be dead or become dead the kids might have a hard time finding the right teat.


----------



## Taffy

Here is a link to the teat chart on the ABGA website. It tells you what is acceptable, questionable and a DQ.

http://www.abga.org/teat-structure.php


----------



## toth boer goats

2 working orifices in one single teat is questionable, so not a guaranteed DQ.


----------



## KW Farms

Tenacross said:


> This is not true in Boer goats.


I didn't realize we were talking boers here.


----------



## goatygirl

KW Farms said:


> I didn't realize we were talking boers here.


If were talking about boars than i don't know much about boars


----------



## nancy d

Yep, since they are a meat breed, teats & udders are not the main focus in the ring. Most of them are horrific compared to dairy.
With my doe & her double orifices, she has never had a problem nursing her kids. That trait has not been passed down.


----------

